# Workbench table extension hardware



## Hamelin309 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello, 
I am drawing out plans now for a workbench. Space is limited and I move often enough so I am planning a smaller table but with extending top. I have looked at table hardware and it seems alright though a bit pricey. I am thinking of using 3/4" metal pipe into bored out 1×1. But not really sure how solid it would be. anyone have any previous expeirience?

Jeff


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

How about these fold down shelf brackets from Rockler. They are a bit pricey, but work pretty well.


----------



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

Check out my mobile table saw blog right now. I built a fold down extension table that might help. I am thinking about doing the same thing to my work bench also. Here is the link to the blog http://lumberjocks.com/Peteyb/blog/29944


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

use the search function of this site, searching for folding table

you could adapt for example the following idea :
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73097

or this one:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/22737
or
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/31330

or
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27369
or
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/86

etc


----------

